# can't open Access files on server



## associates (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if i could get some help here. I've been trying to solve this issue for months but with no luck.

We have a network with a several windows XP workstations and a SBS 2003 server. We store all of our files on the server and we usually work on the files on the server. Another words, we just double-click on the files on the server to open and work on them.

Now i have problem with Access files (.mdb). Everytime i double click on the files on the server thru my computer, i got this security warning as follows

Open file - Security Warning
Do you want to open this file?
Name:...
Publisher:...
Type:...
From:...

If i click on "open" button, it then open. what annoys me is that i can open it using another computers by double-clicking on it. I don't get this security warning popup windows. 

I think this is to do with opening a file that's on the server. I tried to copy the Access files from the server to my local computer, i didn't get that popup message. 

I have made the folder shared on the server so that other workstations connected to it may be able to access to them. i don't know what else i'm missing out here.

Any ideas?

Thank you in advance


----------

